# CZ 52 9mm conversion barrel?



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Recently acquired a CZ 52 in a sweet trade, trying to no avail to find the 9mm conversion barrel for it. Hoping someone on here could point me towards one! Gun show is out of the question for now, I work weekends.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Nice score! I just googled "CZ 52 9mm barrel" and a whole page came up. Hopefully , you can find one.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

there is one up for auction on e-bay. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CZ-52-BARRE...faultDomain_0&hash=item19d800ef21#ht_89wt_885

I've looked into one in the past for my cz-52, the problem is that the new barrel might cost you as much as the gun you just bought. I picked one up this summer for $150.00 you'll like the way it shots really nice piece!


----------

